# New ride



## Big westees (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm new to this forum. Brand new 2011 brute force 750i I picked up about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction!!!! Let the modding begin!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!!


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

I know the feeling. I got mine in May... And already have done a few mods. Love the color. This is mine the day I picked it up at the dealer...


----------

